# Fairly Inexpensive Spools



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

I ordered up 10 of these for about $2 a piece delivered. I like them!

I got them from http://halcyonyarn.com/weaving/68500000/cardboard-spools-4

Pictured is a spool with 100 feet on it.


----------



## MidwestCord (Jul 15, 2013)

Cool find. Seems expensive though, based on how much I bought all mine for, and also on how much I have resold them for to people who needed empty spools. 

You got it wrapped on there so nicely!


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

MidwestCord said:


> Seems expensive though, based on how much I bought all mine for


These were the only ones that I could find online that weren't monster spools. I needed just enough spool for 100 feet and really only for the 10 colors I use most of. For my limited needs... the cost wasn't too bad. It is a real pain to transfer from how the cord is delivered to the spool.... or I haven't been bright enough to figure out the easy way to do it. Seems like I'm always fight a small tangle or 50. LOL. But it pays off on the back side of making stuff.


----------



## MidwestCord (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah I had to have mine custom made, (which means I have a lot of really big boxes of spools in my living room at all times, lol)

I cannot imagine wanting to put cord from a hank onto a spool. We do it from big spool to little spool with crazy rig we built.

We have sold empty spools upon request though, which makes me think there are at least a few people out there who are willing to unwind hanks and put cord onto them. Personally I have untangled enough cord for a few lifetimes. I sometimes auction off tangled cord lots just so I don't have to untangle it : )


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

MidwestCord said:


> Yeah I had to have mine custom made, (which means I have a lot of really big boxes of spools in my living room at all times, lol)
> 
> I cannot imagine wanting to put cord from a hank onto a spool. We do it from big spool to little spool with crazy rig we built.
> 
> We have sold empty spools upon request though, which makes me think there are at least a few people out there who are willing to unwind hanks and put cord onto them. Personally I have untangled enough cord for a few lifetimes. I sometimes auction off tangled cord lots just so I don't have to untangle it : )


I'm starting to think I could really use at least one spool seeing as I use one color more than others. I wouldn't mind transferring a hank to a spool. 

I saw your one of your tangled cord lots recently.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I would love to get some soon


----------



## MidwestCord (Jul 15, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> I'm starting to think I could really use at least one spool seeing as I use one color more than others. I wouldn't mind transferring a hank to a spool.
> 
> I saw your one of your tangled cord lots recently.


You won't want to go back to hanks after you have had a spool : )

Many suppliers seem to make them in at least a few sizes. We make them in any size requested, most often 100, 200 and 500. 

Unless you have kids, in which case definitely give them tangled cord! It probably helps teach patience : )


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

MidwestCord said:


> You won't want to go back to hanks after you have had a spool : )
> 
> Many suppliers seem to make them in at least a few sizes. We make them in any size requested, most often 100, 200 and 500.
> 
> Unless you have kids, in which case definitely give them tangled cord! It probably helps teach patience : )


Maybe I'll buy a couple after the holidays or try to make something for my cord.


----------

